# girly wrists



## lil2fiddyguy (Mar 1, 2006)

Dont laugh now... >:|    I have skinny arms wrists and hands. Lately I have been  holding the barbell with weights as long as I can to workout my forearms. I was just wondering if once my arms begin to grow if they ever do, will my wrists thicken out some or will I have larger arms with the same girl wrists and hands. I know you can make ur hand grow. Thanks.


----------



## GFR (Mar 2, 2006)

You can not change your bone srtucture......at least not noticibly to the human eye.


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2006)

I have skinny wrists too but proportion wise, they make my upper arm look bigger.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Mar 2, 2006)

this thread title offends me


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> this thread title offends me



Hi stranger 

I have fat wrists btw.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 2, 2006)

I've got girly wrists.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Mar 2, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi stranger


nice to see you Jake


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Mar 2, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> I've got girly wrists.


and hairy arms ...


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi stranger


_smooooth_


----------



## vinceforheismen (Mar 2, 2006)

lol  The13ig13adWolf i was gunna say the same...


----------



## GFR (Mar 2, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> this thread title offends me


Don't worry, you have man wrists.......does that make you feel better???


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _smooooth_



As smooth as blue fur on a rabbits ass


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 2, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> and hairy arms ...



Howl!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> As smooth as blue fur on a rabbits ass


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 2, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> I've got girly wrists.



I was having problems that night when the wrist photo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was taken.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2006)

shave that shit


----------



## GFR (Mar 2, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> shave that shit


For a contest I agree, but guys who shave all the time are very gay.


----------



## TheCurse (Mar 2, 2006)

in my experience my wrists do thicken just a little bit when im going good in my training and making gains.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Mar 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> guys who shave all the time are very gay.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 2, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> in my experience my wrists do thicken just a little bit when im going good in my training and making gains.


 
Yup definately. The way i notice is my watch is much tighter when I am making good gains. When I was realeased from surgery, my watch was loose and moving around all over.


----------



## Mista (Mar 2, 2006)

Guys who know everything thats gay must be either-

A. Gay

B. Talking shit


----------



## GFR (Mar 2, 2006)

Mista said:
			
		

> Guys who know everything thats gay must be either-
> 
> A. Gay
> 
> B. Talking shit


Your post is very gay.


----------



## Mista (Mar 2, 2006)

So you chose A?


----------



## GFR (Mar 2, 2006)

Mista said:
			
		

> So you chose A?


It is not a choice, it's genetic...


----------



## Mista (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats OK then


----------

